# Sting Rays



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone got any good suggestions on cleaning and preparing Sting Rays? We eat them all the time as "sea scollops" (y'all do know there IS no such critter).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> (y'all do know there IS no such critter).


You might want to look into that a little bit more.


----------



## AbeFroman850 (Dec 30, 2011)

mrfish said:


> you might want to look into that a little bit more.


^this^


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

MrFish, I was told that a "sea scallop" is a term used by the Seafood Industry to denote the difference between a real actual scallop and something that was cut from a slab of sting ray or other white meat fish and fashioned to look and taste like a scallop. Sort of like the difference between Crab Salad (real crab meat) and Krab Salad (Imitation crab meat). But I will take your advice and look into it. Thanks!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If someone is selling halibut chunks or stingray chunks as scallops, then that is illegal. If a store lists it as scallops, then it better be scallops.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, there's nothing like Google to clear things up. OK, I will retract my statement about Sea Scallops not being a real critter. However, I will still contend that those two perfectly round things on your Seafood Platter that the menu says are "Sea Scallops" usually are not a scallop at all. Peeling back the delicious golden crust will reveal a piece of white meat with the grain running across it. The grain of a scallop does not run across and just stop. So, What is that critter? Oh, wise ones of the PFF? And, not being sarcastic, I really want to know.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Forget about scallop this and scallop that I would like the answer myself. I have had it a few times and it is great, but I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Back in the old days, we had an 800' gill net. We used to catch them all the time. One day we had a big haul, 8-10 big ones. A guy on the beach showed my dad how to skin them in exchange for most of the catch. We were just going to throw them out anyway, so we agreed. Putting that big slab on the grill with a little seasoning and it was great. Would like to do it again. (except w/o the gill net)


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

I have cooked fried stingray before, not bad actually. Just skin the wings like you would a catfish and cut the meat off either side of the cartilage layer and fry it up. The meat is a little different in it's texture but good. Much like gar though small ones are not worth the effort to clean IMHO. I don't bring them home unless they are 10lbs or better. I am sure I don't need to tell you this but I will say it anyway, be careful with stingrays, I got stabbed once while picking one up by the leader, they are very flexible critters.


----------



## AbeFroman850 (Dec 30, 2011)

cantonmentmike said:


> Well, there's nothing like Google to clear things up. OK, I will retract my statement about Sea Scallops not being a real critter. However, I will still contend that those two perfectly round things on your Seafood Platter that the menu says are "Sea Scallops" usually are not a scallop at all. Peeling back the delicious golden crust will reveal a piece of white meat with the grain running across it. The grain of a scallop does not run across and just stop. So, What is that critter? Oh, wise ones of the PFF? And, not being sarcastic, I really want to know.


Here's an interesting read....http://www.nyseafood.org/about/scallops.asp

I'm not saying it doesn't happen but, if an establishment is selling Stingray as Scallops then I'd be willing to bet they are totally breaking the law. I believe they would have to list it as an imitation scallop to be legal to serve.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

stingray nasty scallop good


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

cantonmentmike said:


> Well, there's nothing like Google to clear things up. OK, I will retract my statement about Sea Scallops not being a real critter. However, I will still contend that those two perfectly round things on your Seafood Platter that the menu says are "Sea Scallops" usually are not a scallop at all. Peeling back the delicious golden crust will reveal a piece of white meat with the grain running across it. The grain of a scallop does not run across and just stop. So, What is that critter? Oh, wise ones of the PFF? And, not being sarcastic, I really want to know.


Not the ones I've had.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

As for recipes, we always used the same baked-in-tomatoes-and-peppers style most folks use for larger redfish. Simple, easy and tasty.

The leftover parts from cleaning make excellant shark bait.


Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

"Excellent" not "excellant," dang it! Ah used to cood spel, but now Ah are edumakated.



BT


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I have tried to fillet and I have tried the PVC pipe trick. I state this is an Urban legend


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

OP-FOR said:


> I have tried to fillet and I have tried the PVC pipe trick. I state this is an Urban legend


Use a metal old time cookie cutter,and a very sharp filet knife.VERY sharp.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Very little meat....LOTS of cartlidge


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

well do they taste anything like scallops??


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Cut off barb, and insert 20/0 circle hook......


----------

